# [SOLVED] (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

· OS -Windows 7 x64-upgrade version
· What was original installed OS on system
Xp(x32)>Vista(x32)>Windows (x64) "clean installed"
· Age of system (hardware) 3 years
· Age of OS installation - a week(trying to resolve these issues)
· CPU AMD 4400
· Video Card NVIDIA 8800 GTX (new this summer,previous one REMed)
· MotherBoard A8N-SLI Deluxe
· Power Supply - Ocz modx stream-pro 700w(new this summer)
· My system is in a raid zero configuration with two 320 Gbytes hard drives

Over the past three weeks my computer has been acting strangely. 
First symptom- I would find the computer turned off(in the sense that there is no signal coming to the screen).

Second symptom- For the most part randomly, the computer screen would fus out and get distorted rainbow pixelated image( like my desktop or anything else that was doing at the time). Things to note, this never happened during the bootup process nor login screen. But right after I typed my login name and password it would happen. Otherwise it during general usage. 

Third symptom-Twice during a crashes it said the NVIDIA driver had recovered from kernel mode or something like that and it fixed the screen.

Fourth symptom- I got a blue screen of death stating "Driver Power State Failure 0x0000009f" The screen was also fuzzed on the blue screen. I woke up this morning to it.

Based on the symptoms I believe it's either a problem with the power supply or the graphics card. I've tried totally removing the graphics card driver using drive sweeper. I've tested my raid and RAM which checkout with zero errors. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*(Blue Screen)-Driver Power State Failure*

added AutoRuns.zip


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

48 hour bump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Hi - 

Are there any minidumps in c:\windows\minidump?

If so, please copy out to Documents, zip the dumps up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Thats strange Windows is denying me access to the folder minidump despite my account having full administrative rights. In short it won't let me copy and paste it to the my documents folder.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Activate the Hidden admin account and get them, please - 

http://jcgriff2.com/0x1/Activate_Hidden_Admin.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

In the hidden administrator account that allowed me to copy the my documents folder. Unfortunately it won't allow me to compress them. Saying that I don't have administrator rights. so I double checked and ran 7zip with administrator rights and tried again. No dice


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

A bump for life


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Minidump.zip added.
I found a way to take ownership of the folder,
Right-click the file or folder, click Properties, and then click the Security tab.
Click Advanced, and then click the Owner tab.


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Using WhoCrashed I attained this analysis. 
On Wed 9/1/2010 3:17:40 AM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x117 (0xFFFFFA80046F44E0, 0xFFFFF8800FF2ECF8, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\090110-27875-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 258.96 
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 258.96 

On Mon 8/30/2010 11:39:09 PM your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x117 (0xFFFFFA80063A3010, 0xFFFFF8800FFCACF8, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\083010-22937-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 258.96 
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 258.96

I have tried to remove and reinstall nVidia drivers to no affect. 
What do you think?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Hi - 

Both BSODs did have bugcheck = *0x117* = Video TDR timeout. Probable cause = NVIDIA

Update 2005 Asus ATK0110 mobo utility driver -

```
[font=lucida console]
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
[/font]
```
Asus Support --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Slideshow for asio.sys update; scroll down at Asus site and look for ATK0110 -

http://cid-e5d03c221cac693f.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/Asus mobo utility driver updates?ref=1

Update these drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]
nvraid.sys   Wed May 20 02:39:40 2009 (4A13A5AC) - NVIDIA nForce
nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:45:37 2009 (4A13A711) - NVIDIA nForce
nvm62x64.sys Fri Oct 17 17:01:06 2008 (48F8FD12) - NVIDIA nForce

SiWinAcc.sys Mon Nov 01 15:23:29 2004 (41868D31) - Silicon storage
Si3132r5.sys Fri Jun 01 13:08:28 2007 (4660528C) - Silicon
SiRemFil.sys Wed Oct 18 18:20:39 2006 (4536A8B7) - Silicon

yk62x64.sys  Mon Sep 28 04:19:31 2009 (4AC07193) - Marvell Yukon NIC

RTKVAC64.SYS Thu Jun 18 15:37:20 2009 (4A3A9770) - Realtek AC 97 audio - http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

copperhd.sys Tue May 23 23:51:13 2006 (4473D831) - Razer Diamondback driver - http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view
[/font]
```
Realtek --> http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/do...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Marvell Yukon --> http://www.marvell.com/support.html

Silicon Image driver downloads --> http://www.siliconimage.com/support/

Razer Support --> http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view

NVIDIA nForce --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

*A/V - Firewall*
Remove COMODO. Re-boot upon completion.

Remove Avast --> http://files.avast.com/files/eng/aswclear.exe

Re-boot; Install MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


If BSODs persist after all steps above completed, run the Driver Verifier -- http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm 

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Zone22_Windows7x64_09-03-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Zone22_Windows7x64_09-03-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep  1 23:17:40.642 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:06.908
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+119cf8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_TIMEOUT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x117
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000117
Arguments fffffa80`046f44e0 fffff880`0ff2ecf8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Aug 30 19:39:09.539 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.804
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+119cf8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_TIMEOUT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x117
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000117
Arguments fffffa80`063a3010 fffff880`0ffcacf8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

  [/font]
```


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Now that I've reformatted and installed the drivers manually during the Windows in installation, things seem to be running smooth. I made sure Windows update(drivers at least) was turned off.

by the way NVIDIA nForce 4 is no longer supported by NVIDIA. I had to go to a third party to obtain proper drivers for Windows seven. Apparently this is an out standing issue with Realtek drivers for my motherboard. I will come back in a few days when I think the issue is resolved permanently. 

http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/nforce-drivers-f28.html (NVIDIA nForce 4)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Run Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

+Upgrade Advisor


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Overall, the report looks good. 2 devices that may be of no consequence are not compatible/ no information available.

Check Device Manager for red/ yellow flags - 
START | *devmgmt.msc*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

There are two yellow flagged unknown devices under Other Devices


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Hi - 

Click on the FLAG icon - lower-right of your screen, select "Open Action Center"

There may be messages related to the 2 devices. I have one for a TV tuner.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zone22 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: (Blue Screen )Driver Power State Failure*

Nope nothing there. I do have a tv duel tuner. (It's driver is installed)


----------

